# Changing Faces.



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

a question for all the techies amongst you ( and Roy please).

I have an O&W MP Auto and a Poljot aviator manual. Is it possible to interchange the face and/or hands of these two watches ? I like the O&W case and movement but prefer the Poljot face and hands. I could get myself my perfect watch out of these but only if these can be interchanges.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No this is not possible, the dial feet positions and diameter of the dials will be different.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Roy said:


> No this is not possible, the dial feet positions and diameter of the dials will be different.


OK thanks Roy, I was afraid that would be the answer. I'll just have to keep swapping them around trying to decide which I like best.

Bri


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Could always wear both


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Bri said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > No this is not possible, the dial feet positions and diameter of the dials will be different.
> ...


Am doin'. But alternatively not at same time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nothing wrong with going double-wristed, I often do


----------

